# For the VERY LONG HAIR GALS: hair style



## Piarpreet (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi girls... So I'm a Sikh and I don't cut my hair (yes, never...yes, split end hell) and I don't use any heat (yes, no flat iron...yes, no curling iron...yes, no hair dryer) lol ... the thing is that I have been wearing a braid or a bun with a scruncie (yes, an 80's scruncie...yes, the cloth colored type) and I'm tired of looking so dull.

  	My make up is always so nice, and my earrings...accessories... and then my ugly ass scruncie bun 

  	my hair is 35 in long and I need ideas for new hair styles.

  	1) I went to mall and i saw this hair pin stand all swarovki kinda rhinestones (all malll has one of these super tacky stands) and I missed out on getting a 2-prong long hair stick to create 2 hair styles the lady taught me but my friend rushed me out... where can I buy such sticks/pins? I searched on ebay but they are all 6cm /2.5in tal which is TINY for my hair... like no friggin way.


  	2) any good youtube channels that you might know of that have no heat styling? buns? braids? well explained. I was torrinpage but damn her hair is too long.... I am not there yet (and probably never will)


  	3) my hair is suuuuper nasty in terms on how unhealthy/frizzy/dry/split ends... any AMAZING almost MIRACULOUS products to recommend????


  	Thanx all!


----------



## Dreaming Dancer (Dec 12, 2011)

I have really long hair, and although I do get mine trimmed periodically, I use organic coconut oil (the kind you can cook with) in my hair. I put it in at night, and sleep in it, and wash it out in the morning. It is one of the only oils that can penetrate the hair cuticle.Sometimes i also use some cotton on my brush with some almond oil as well. If your hair is that damaged at the ends, the only thing to really get rid of split ends is trimming it, but the oil helps prevent them. Also helps them not look so dry.

  	As for hair styles, i pretty much always wear mine down. I use chop sticks sometimes to put it up, and sometimes those Goody Spin pins sometimes too. If you want a classier looking bun, you could use a regular ouchless elastic band then wrap a small section of your hair around it and pin it with a bobby pin underneath.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Dec 12, 2011)

I realize that cutting off the damaged ends might not be an option for you, but a trim followed by intensive continuous care is the only solution. Once you have split ends, it is only a matter of time until the split ends wander up higher as the damaged parts will rub against the still healthy ends and damage those as well.


Piarpreet said:


> Hi girls... So I'm a Sikh and I don't cut my hair (yes, never...yes, split end hell) and I don't use any heat (yes, no flat iron...yes, no curling iron...yes, no hair dryer) lol ... the thing is that I have been wearing a braid or a bun with a scruncie (yes, an 80's scruncie...yes, the cloth colored type) and I'm tired of looking so dull.
> 
> My make up is always so nice, and my earrings...accessories... and then my ugly ass scruncie bun
> 
> ...


----------



## Piarpreet (Dec 12, 2011)

I used to use coconut oil when i lived in india but hated the fact that it was sooo hard to wash off! maybe ill give it a shot again...


----------



## baghdad81 (Dec 12, 2011)

have you tried fishtail braids? You could pin up those too for an updated look on the bun!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Dec 12, 2011)

baghdad81 said:


> have you tried *fishtail braids*? You could pin up those too for an updated look on the bun!



 	Those are so pretty!


----------



## Piarpreet (Dec 12, 2011)

to be honest I HAVE! and it was such a fail girls.... hahahaha SUCH a fail. Maybe I need to practice but damn! I can;t even frenchbraid... like my hands are not that flexible or cant handle so much hair


----------



## Piarpreet (Dec 12, 2011)

See? I need a husband who can do my hair. I dont mind tieing turbans if he does my hair! lol


----------



## LiLBeautyBarbie (Dec 12, 2011)

OMG I always had a feeling you were Indian by your name but never was sure, I'm Sikh too, but I've always cut my hair and such.


----------



## Piarpreet (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm not indian. Im spanish (like both mom dad are spanish and so are my grandparents and my great-grandparents). I know i'm ethnically confusing cos of my religion lol. I do not cut my hair or shave (im a total hippie lol) but unfortunately I need my eyebrows done. I love make up and since I cant do much to my hair or wear sexy clothes I figured I can at least have nice eyebrows so people dont pay so much attention to my ever growing moustache. I didn't do my eyebrows for a year... and let me tell you it was soooo hard not to do them! I didnt even wear eyeshadows over my crease cos I didnt want to get the attention there!


LiLBeautyBarbie said:


> OMG I always had a feeling you were Indian by your name but never was sure, I'm Sikh too, but I've always cut my hair and such.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Dec 13, 2011)

Piarpreet said:


> See? I need a husband who can do my hair. I dont mind tieing turbans if he does my hair! lol



 	ROFL. This should be a selection criteria. If he can braid your hair, he is no good. LOL


----------



## Dreaming Dancer (Dec 13, 2011)

Piarpreet said:


> I used to use coconut oil when i lived in india but hated the fact that it was sooo hard to wash off! maybe ill give it a shot again...



 	I don't seem to have that issue. But i don't put it on my scalp. I stop near the crown and focus on the ends. I kind of like it if some stays on after washing on my ends because it makes them look super moisturized and healthy. Not sure how it varies across hair types though. I have fine hair.


----------



## Dreaming Dancer (Dec 13, 2011)

I learned to french braid my own hair laying on my back with my head over the bed so my hair could fall down... i practiced while it was wet about every day... now i can do it no problem. My hair is to my waist right now, but when i used to braid it a lot, it was mid-thigh. You can do it, girl. I also like the fishtail braid idea. I might have to try that. Maybe a side pony tail/fish braid.


----------



## Piarpreet (Dec 13, 2011)

u have mid-thigh length??? wow mine stopped growing some time back... it doesnt go passed my buttcrack lol. nice technique to learn to frensh brain hahaha. abou the oil i only used it on ends...



Dreaming Dancer said:


> I learned to french braid my own hair laying on my back with my head over the bed so my hair could fall down... i practiced while it was wet about every day... now i can do it no problem. My hair is to my waist right now, but when i used to braid it a lot, it was mid-thigh. You can do it, girl. I also like the fishtail braid idea. I might have to try that. Maybe a side pony tail/fish braid.


----------



## Dreaming Dancer (Dec 13, 2011)

Not now, i used to have thigh length a few years ago. Right now it is layered a little and goes to my waist. I know you don't trim your hair, but i always trimmed my hair between the new moon and full moon phase, never on either day... and that is supposed to make your hair grow faster. And for me, it has worked ever since i was a kid. my hair grows about an inch per month even now.


----------



## Piarpreet (Dec 13, 2011)

WOW I have a hard time believe in that stuff but if it worked for you that's great. Mine is so slow I really dont think it has gotten any longer since a couple of years


----------



## Dreaming Dancer (Dec 14, 2011)

Piarpreet said:


> WOW I have a hard time believe in that stuff but if it worked for you that's great. Mine is so slow I really dont think it has gotten any longer since a couple of years



 	I was skeptical too when i first learned that years ago... but i tried it.. and i was amazed. I also experimented with other moon phases and it did appear to be true for me. Now i am not sure if by power of suggestion, maybe i was able to make my hair grow because I thought it would... I always wonder things like that. lol. Also, I think a lot of it might be genetics.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Dec 14, 2011)

Not sure if this is the longest hair ever, but the world record seems to be close to 6 meter (240 inches):  http://www.worldslongesthair.com/

  	You might want ask that lady for her hair routine.


----------



## Richelle83 (Dec 14, 2011)

I have 2 suggestions.

  	1 http://forums.longhaircommunity.com/

  	2 Do the baggy method for your ends. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YGTWmOQpEc

  	HTH


----------



## baghdad81 (Mar 7, 2012)

I have found a youtube channel, Luxyhair, where they do various organic hairstyles and show you step by step!


----------



## sugrcooki (Oct 22, 2012)

Quote: 	 		 			Originally Posted by *Piarpreet* 


 		 			...

 		 			my hair is 35 in long and I need ideas for new hair styles.

 		 			1) I went to mall and i saw this hair pin stand all swarovki kinda rhinestones (all malll has one of these super tacky stands) and I missed out on getting a 2-prong long hair stick to create 2 hair styles the lady taught me but my friend rushed me out... where can I buy such sticks/pins? I searched on ebay but they are all 6cm /2.5in tal which is TINY for my hair... like no friggin way.



  	I always see hair sticks/pins at the asian supermarket.  However, there's something that might work even better for your length of hair...have you tried Spin Pins?  They're from Goody, and they are great!  My hair used to be mid-thigh, but I cut it and now it's down to my hips.  However long, spin pins work wonderfully.  They look funny, but will hold your hair very securely.  It's the only accessory that will actually hold my hair up all day and even when I workout.  Seriously.  Not enough long-haired women know of these little funny-looking pins...

  	I just about always wear my hair up and this is my everyday 'do:
  	1.  Tie your hair back into a high ponytail with your scrunci or maybe something smaller.
  	2.  Twist your hair like you're going to wrap it into a bun, but keep an opening in the inside, like you're going to tie a knot with your hair.
  	3.  Basically, tie your entire pony tail into a knot.  I wrap my hair around 2 or 2 1/2 times before I pull it through the loops.
  	4.  When you pull your hair through, it will look like a regular pony tail coming out of the center of a bun.
  	5.  Adjust the position of the knot so it's comfortable, then secure it with 2 spin pins.

  	I like this style because it's so easy to do, super low maintenance, and it's a subtle way to keep my long hair low-key.  Most people don't even realize that it's so long, but my hair is also not that thick, either, so easy to disguise it this way...not sure if that's what you're looking for.

  	You could tuck the ends in under the knot, too.


----------



## Jennifer Apple (Jan 2, 2013)

I always use the big roller pins from walmart and pin my hair as I twist it up. My hair is mid-thigh and thick. lol I used to have my sister french braid my hair but then I moved away and had to learn to do it on my own. It took alot of practice. It took an hour for my sister to do my hair in a curly bun when I got married, in fact it started late because of that.


----------



## mohican (Jun 15, 2013)

I am here ( je suis célibataire )


----------



## jimmyjjohn (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi,

  My hair is just about down to my hips. And it is like super thick. And it is summer and is scalding hot and humid as hell. I usually put my hair in a ponytail and it sticks to my sweaty back and causes matting. But when I try to bun it I have too much hair for a hair scrunchie. But I also can't figure out any other ways to put it up. Even if I do get it up, it falls down quick. Suggestions?


----------



## elkaknits (Nov 17, 2013)

I have a double pronged hair stick I recently purchased from Moira Silver … the prongs are not that long @5" however my  hair is at high hip and I have a lot of it.  I twist my  hair and then wrap it into a regular bun tucking the ends under, insert stick from base of neck diagonally up to other side of bun.  As soon as it clears the bun I flip the stick over along with bun and thread it through downward to starting point.  I get a real old fashioned victorian look to it.  This is how they taught me to use the sticks.

  I suggest you spend some time at the long hair community forum.  They also sell multi pronged things and sticks on etsy etc or long haired forum.  

  Re: cutting your hair.  One thing the long haired forum gals do is called 'search and destroy" which {I don't do it so may not be clear on what is happening exactly} they twist little strands of hair and trim off any bit that sticks out or is split.  It doesn't affect the length at all but just gets rid of the split bits for health.  Mac-guy is correct.  The split can travel up and ruin your hair to the point that it just breaks off if you do not get rid of them.  However I am not sure if this would be in keeping with your religion and mean absolutely no offense if something like that is not okay.  I am hoping it might be helpful since it does not affect length…...

  I googled and watched the first half of this video and noticed they are tons of videos on the topic:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSiS4ToAslc


----------



## AndersenDmz (Aug 31, 2014)

LaDollyVita33 (LaDollyVita333 also) on YouTube has some amazing hair tutorials, as well as a very comprehensive video "dictionary" about all sorts of braids how-tos. She does styles similar to Torrins but her hair isn't near as long. It takes some patience and practice but it is well worth it   Here's the link to her braid-tionary! You'll see, she's amazing ~   http://www.ladollyvita33.com/#!Braidtionary/c1rfl/71633624-2849-46B9-B45E-249D152552BF


----------

